# Android Market Apk (Google Play) [3/6/12]



## ro6666lt

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Haven't received the new Market(Google Play), yet?

Here you go!


----------



## imnuts

What is the version number for the market? I have 3.4.4 and just got a privacy policy notice, so I think it updated, but nothing looks different.


----------



## krazie1

imnuts said:


> What is the version number for the market? I have 3.4.4 and just got a privacy policy notice, so I think it updated, but nothing looks different.


The New UPdate Google Play is v3.4.6


----------



## -TSON-

Just force close the app and reopen it and you'll get 3.4.6 (I did.)


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Thanks. New icon and....that's about it. Not complaining though. Someone left a bad review on Google Music because the update was only for a new icon and name and reacted as if Google took away the FREE service they were offering them while stabbing both their eyes out.


----------



## coppolla

> Hi Coppolla,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us about your rooted Android device. Rooted devices are currently unsupported for movies on Google Play due to requirements related to copyright protection. I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> 
> Iwasn't able to locate a movie rental transaction based on the email address you provided. Can you reply with the email address of the Google Wallet account you used to rent your movie?
> 
> Additionally, if you're certain that you've never rooted your device, please write back and let me know so I can help further.
> 
> Ilook forward to your response.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brit The Android Market Team


----------



## nodixe

Way to go google...alienate half of your userbase while simultaneously launching new services=failure. I expect some kinda workaround to allow the rest of us to give them money lol....
Hey is that you nuts from the xda continuum forum?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI

nodixe said:


> Way to go google...alienate half of your userbase while simultaneously launching new services=failure. I expect some kinda workaround to allow the rest of us to give them money lol....
> Hey is that you nuts from the xda continuum forum?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


This is nothing new. Rooted devices have never been able to get movies from the market. It's not Google's fault. The content rights holders of the movies (studios and such) think that if there's any way to get around DRM, one person will buy the movie then share it with the world for free and they'll go bust. It's complete bullshit, but they like their millions.


----------



## DroidICS

Google play v 3.5.15 - http://www.droid-life.com/2012/03/15/new-google-play-store-3-5-15-rolling-out-shows-up-to-date-apps-previous-installs-and-more/


----------

